
Machine Learning Data Set Preparation - seanalexander
https://www.seanmcwillie.com/2018/12/tutorial-data-set-preparation-part-1/
======
ml_basics
Title appears to be clickbait. The article contains no mathematical
statements: it just shows a cat classifier failing when being used on data
that is presumably different from its training data.

~~~
sincerely
I think it’s a joke title but genuinely cannot tell.

